# Looking for Les Paul Template or CAD files



## claptonfreak (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm thinking of starting a les paul build, but the first thing I need is an extremely accurate CAD file or template for planning. If anyone has a template of a Les Paul standard that they're willing to make a copy of, or if you have an accurate CAD file, please let me know.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Stewart Macdonald sells a really nice 59' LP drawing by Don Macrostie. I used it to build mine and it has all the info you need, and the price is right.

AJC


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Just measured mine, 13" 1/16

In all fairness, having a lot of experience with plans/drawings in my line of work - a full scale drawing sized as big as the LP plans can easily move up to 1/8" with the varying humidity.

In terms of detail, neck profiles, tennon and top carve layout, etc the plans are very good and will certainly allow a buildermore information on how to do it than a simple top template.

Luthiers Mercantile also sell a drawing, but it is a LP from the early 70's (a custom). I like that drawing as well and used both. Again, they are cheap to buy, even for a general reference when constructing a set neck, carve top guitar.

AJC


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

God no! I meant my LP drawings from Stew Mac measure 13 1/6 across the lower bought.

My comment was meant to imply paper drawings can easily move (like wood) with changes in humidity - quite a bit. Most detail drawings I have read state on any critical parts not to take dimensions/patterns off the drawing for such a reason.

For making a copy of a guitar, that isnt going to matter much. Since the 59's were hand made and sanded, etc they will vary at least that much from one another anyhow just as the top carves vary.

AJC


----------



## John Watt (Aug 24, 2010)

"For making a copy of a guitar, that isn't going to matter much".
I'm almost jealous, seeing you at the beginning of a guitar building journey.
If you're thinking anything Les Paul, please, see if you can hold a '58 or '59.
That will give you the only idea of what it took for those guitars to take off.
Forget accurate patterns and go for identical body wood weight.
As long as you can tune it up you'll be happy. Duane, Jeff and Jimmy happy.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

John Watt said:


> "For making a copy of a guitar, that isn't going to matter much".
> I'm almost jealous, *seeing you at the beginning of a guitar building journey.*


Who is this directed to? Not AJC, I hope.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

greco said:


> Who is this directed to? Not AJC, I hope.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


I think someone has stoppped taking his meds...he's posting some weird stuff ALL OVER the forum


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Well, I have read (but never responded) a lot of JW's stuff over at HC. Just a matter of time until he discovered this place. I know we are all "different", but, some more than others 

As many guitars as I have built, there is always something to learn, try new, try better, etc on each build. Some day I will learn how to really make a great axe.

As for the original question of templates, I hope the OP has found enough info to help him out.

AJC


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

al3d said:


> I think someone has *stoppped* taking his meds...


Alain....be careful with those meds !!...LOl (j/k my friend)

Cheers

Dave

BTW* claptonfreak.*..I'm really enjoying the neck on my Strat after you worked on it....lots of compliments.


----------



## claptonfreak (Apr 12, 2008)

greco said:


> BTW* claptonfreak.*..I'm really enjoying the neck on my Strat after you worked on it....lots of compliments.


Great to hear, my own personal strat has a neck extremely similar to the color I did for your strat, except I had to build the entire thing from scratch.


----------

